

Show HN: Exertit- personalized workout list app - lhsieh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/exertit/id908885162?mt=8

======
xauronx
A couple quick things without running the app (at work right now):

1) "tit" really jumps out at me in the name. The name makes sense once you get
it, but you might want to play with hyphenation or capitalization (ie, exert-
it, exertIT) 2) The red writing on your screenshots is illegible. 3) The app
itself looks really nice.

~~~
lhsieh
Thanks for the comment xauronx

1) lol, I'm sure 98% of people noticed that! Yeah, I guess I can change it to
what you suggested (exert-it) but it just didn't look as clean. Or I might
change it entirely to something else. Not sure... 2) Yes, I was really
disappointed once my app got published. The same images in the app itself have
legible fonts. I need to change that in the next update. 3) Thanks! The app
design and icons was one of my top priorities.

------
mikeydude3
Love the design! Only thing that irritates me is the screen shots; can't read
the red writing.

------
lhsieh
My first app, please write feedback and suggestions in comment! Thanks!

